# Any Para-Ordnance CCW owners out there?



## Confused (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Just joined the forum after enjoying reading over the threads for the last couple of weeks.

I've recently purchased a Para CCW and looking for a good quality leather belt holster. Problem is that none of the on-line mfrs seem to list this model. The ones they do list for Para's are for older models that Para doesn't even give specs for on their web site so I can't find a comparable size frame.
Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I encountered the same thing... Generally speaking, a 3" 1911 holster will work fine for a single stack Covert Carry LDA. (I presume you're talking about the single stack model, LDA, though SA is the same profile).

I've got three holsters which work fine for the gun - a Galco snap-on scabard, a Galco IWB, and a Yaqui slide.


----------



## Confused (Jan 19, 2007)

Clint,

It's the single stack CCW LDA with the 4.25 inch barrel.
As soon as I read your reply I clicked on the Galco logo at the top of the forum page. It led me into a part of the Galco website that I didn't/couldn't access before and there were holster options for the 4.25 barrel Para pistols. Problem solved. Thanks for the help.
How do you like your Para? Any problems?

Gene


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

the 4.25 inch barrel and single stack = Commander look for holsters for Commander.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

No problems at all. Some critics of the LDA complain that the linkage is not sufficiently robust, though I don't recall anyone reporting a linkage failure. I certainly have not had any problems.

I'm not one to worry about the SA action of the traditional 1911, but I like the LDA trigger for concealed carry - in particular I like the slightly heavier trigger pull for the possible post-action 'hold until authorities arrive' situation - somewhat less likely to have an adrenalin-induced accidental discharge.

Otherwise, I like the quality of the arm overall. Too bad the Canadians who built my gun can't actually carry one too. But that's another story.


----------



## Confused (Jan 19, 2007)

Michael T - Thanks, had heard that and then forgot all about it.

Clint - I was curious about problems because I have read a few negative posts on this and another forum about Para's overall quality and poor customer service - of course only after I purchased this pistol. I did have numerous FTFeeds usually beginning on the third mag of a session. I knew I wasn't limpwristing since it first happened to the rangemaster when I let him try it out. I was using new FMJ but the range's "house" brand ammo. I contacted Para after I ran a little over 250 rounds through it. They responded within a couple of days and had me send the pistol to their TN pistolsmith. The report stated he fired four mags with no problems, but he polished the ramp and replaced the recoil spring . They also replaced the mags with "updates" after I complained that the mags were extremely difficult to seat when topping off the mag after a round is chambered. Since then I have had a couple of FTFeeds but only after the 80th round or so. I'm going to try another brand of ammo in case it might be that brand's powder fouling the ramp. 
Anyway, most impressive was Para's customer service. They received it on a Tuesday and it was delivered back to me that Friday(same week.) It doesn't get much better than that.

Gene


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Glad they took care of you. Over on the M1911 forum, in the Para Ordinance section they've got one of their reps monitoring things regularly. Nice to be able to talk things over with him.


----------

